# distfiles via NFS share

## ^marcs

Hello, 

does anyone successfuly exported distfiles via NFS protocol?

i have this exported on server

```
/usr/portage/distfiles 192.168.1.20(sync,rw,no_subtree_check,insecure,no_root_squash)
```

i can can read and write it after mounting, but apparently i can't  chown anything, i'm getting "Invalid argument" error.

and i think thats the reason why emerge is crashing while it's downloading something on client on to mounted NFS share.

here is portage error

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r1
> ...

 

what might be wrong?

----------

## Jaglover

I have portage in whole on NFS. I created user gentoo:gentoo in remote box and I'm mapping all root/portage access from client boxes to this user, which has write access to portage directory of course.

----------

## ^marcs

It appears it was same "problem" as described here http://www.goldfisch.at/knowledge/460

After forcing usage of version 3 I had to additionally add -o nolock , which meas "it will keep all locks localy" , but I dont know what that could mean, anyone care to explain?

this is my current mount line, and its working

```
mount -t nfs -o vers=3,nolock xo:/usr/portage/distfiles distfiles/
```

----------

## Thistled

I seem to recall having this problem with lockfiles because I was mixing up NFS-v3 with NFS-v4. ( I had rebuilt my kernel and included v4)

Once I rebuilt my kernel and chose to stay with just version 3, the problem was solved.

----------

